# 40K Vs 2K the mid eastern front.



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

a squale to my 40vs 2k stroy now the fight is pushed to the ork. by the way is the setting 40K or orther? i allways go 40K but is it?"

_To reacap, the orks land in Turkmenistan and expand from there, they take Korean, (I may write on that some day don't count on it though) and attack China many times. They lunch a continuous invasion toward Europe but are currently held back by the forces of the EU at and around Thermopylae (The same of Spartan fame) from the north they are held back By China,and Russia. Africa was being ravaged until the US took up the slack on that front. The Pacific Islands are being taken, slowly, in a twist of fate Japan is holding out against the orks with the US pacific fleet. But a fleet of ork ships in the stolen air craft carrier sneaked past the blockade and invaded Seattle. The initial invasion is destroyed only by a tomahawk missile loaded with a 1.5 mega ton neutron bomb warhead though more orks soon landed after word. After a week of fighting a Joint US and Chinese task force takes backs the ruined hulk of Seattle.

Since then the EU pushed south and reestablished the nation of Turkey from under the grip of the orks. The US began landing a significant number troops into Israel, Egypt and Turkey in preparation for operation Desert Liberation. The plan to break the back of the orks in Mideast. The final goal being Turkmenistan, and the ork Rok with in._

John Archer watched the next load of troops unload, say what you will about the legitimacy of Israel, they know there military stuff to a par. Turning on the spot he stared into hostile territory, before him lay all of the the mid east. Iraq, Iran, all of it ork held. Save Israel,Egypt and parts of Jordan,Syria Lebanon and Saudi Arabia. 

The orks were a tidal wave that swept all before them to ash's, there was nothing that could be done in those early days save stand by and let them burn it. Now we had the organization and troops to fight them on are turns not just countering them where they attacked. 

John frowned in the twilight a voice interpreted his thought “any thoughts John?” not lowering the Binoculars he spoke “Colonel Bob.”
“you know I want you to call me Billy I order you.” 
“yes Billy, I see camp fires, orks?” he reached and pulled the Binoculars form John 
“Kommandos are to smart for fires, still we need to investigate.” lowering them “Lieutenant John gather a Humvee patrol and investigate, we have one due to set off tomorrow any way we'll just send it off early.”

there were ork camps at this close range it was clear. By now they had learned the subtle deference in types of ork troops, just Shoota boyz,a handful of Lootas and Burna's. Well they had the weapons to deal with them looking around he pointed out some rocks 
“take cover behind them when the 50 cals open fire, follow suit.” they nodded and walked behind the said rocks. 

“now open fire!” six Humvee 3 of them had 50 cals, 2 had Mark 19 automatic grenade launchers the last had a Minigun. The air was filled with the rapid heavy bang of the Fifty cals, which by now were a prime piece of loot for any ork there were big, loud, and dead killy. 

As orks were cut down by the heavy fire the infantry tossed there weight behind it and cut the orks down in short order. As the troops looked over the dead orks for order papers, not hopefully these were Strom boyz, John went back to the Humvee “command, there were ork fires will neutralize the others then commence a standard patrol.”

“agreed, good hunting John.” and he hung up John hung up soon after “find anything?” he yelled “nope.” a guy said “right then, pile the orks onto there camp fire and lets leave,em to burn.”John thought back 5 weeks to the briefing he had been given on the subject.

“we have been running tests on captive ork specimens,” the near sighted (if the glasses were a indication) spoke at the before the 20 officer a panel. The table wrapped around the presentation in a horse shoe configuration with the scientist in the middle.

“first the biological, as you know first hand it takes armor pirceing bullets to kill them as normal ones just don't have enough punch. The ork is highly resistant to pain we have examples of orks with there heads cut of still mouthing, no air of words, cruse's at there killers for a good 280 seconds.” 

“also they a have remarkable a regeneration ability.” the power point behind him shifted to show a ork covered in stitch scars “this ork had to have been sown back together, but if so then he to have had his skin sown from ribbons and yet he lives.”

“the basic biology of the orks was at first troubling, they had organs we expect, lungs, kidneys, intestines but no reproductive organs. The aswere did not come till later we found that orks kept in sterile environment rapidly got dusty.” 

“when we looked under a microscope we found this.” the slide swited to a black and white image of a small thing spore then a officer spoke 
“is that a spore?” 
“good eye yes it is, when left alone for about a week about half of them turned in to the ubiquitous mushrooms that follow the orks, the other half were more alarming by far.”

a new slide this time a small ork crawling out of the ground. “the other half turned into eather orks,Gretchen,snotlings or any of the known 188 types of squigs and a few we don't know.”
“so wait you saying that a orks, just by being there spawns million more orks?” 

“that are carried by the wind any were it may take them, explains how orks got to Australian despite the vigorous patrols the majority of these spores are released soon after death the only way to prevent this is swift burning soon after death.”

“do you recommend the re-outfitting of flame thrower among the troops?” 
“I don't recommend anything military I just tell facts about orks.” 
“any way the ork cell structure seems to be based on a algae explain the green color.” 
“does that mean they can photosyntheses?” a voice asked 
“no, err yes we don't know but we think not, they wanted to be fed but whether that means they need to I don't know.”

“that the basic facts of there physiology the psychology worse still are, when given test there responded positively only items of war. In one test we ran 3 videos past them, a nature video on squids, a, well adult video, and the episode of myth buster were they blow the cement truck. They only paid attention to the myth buster and when we moved them from container to container they are normally stubborn but when threaten by a one the contractors that got a rise out of them.”

“they quickly learned to associated a item with some other item in a standard Pavlos dog test, but only in cases where the item held value, like food and mock up of weapons. MRI scans on, restrained orks showed that orks, assuming they brain built like ares,” the slide changed again showing two brains, a orks and a humans with different areas lit up. “though the ork did not stop cursing we did mange to get him to so some basic tests it seems that orks think more with there lower more intective part of the brain the high parts are autotroped.”
“have we mapped the ork genetic code?”
“no not yet though we know this much, they have 49 base pair chromosomes and thats it.” “the orks Psychology is drawn to violence they rarely think out complex ploys they battle plan is much of just charging foreword, for example the orks when given the question, if given a choice between a big gun, a big axe or a small gun and small axe they to a ork said, take the big axe or gun, kill you and take all of you stuff.”

“we can not say they are completely like that but most are. Are biggest problem is getting orks to do the tests in the first place so we don't know all and the Gretchen are hard to get we only have one so far, thanks to Lieutenant archer.” polite clapping “seeing as how they have little standing in ork culter it should not matter.” 
“is it possible we can make the Gretchen rebel against the orks?” 
“I would love nothing more then to see the two tear each other up, but its unlikely. Well thats it lads that all we know, don't expect much more then just plowing straight a head but be wary, Seattle should us how effective that is and they can do more then that they just don't often.”

in the present John was trying to hold a ork back in Melee. It charged foreword straight into this M-18 thanking the fact the M-18 was well built with a bayonet lug he leaped foreword the ork swung the choppa round. John rolled under it and then fire a 3 round burst into its side. 

The ork roared, tried to stand but its spine was hit John then shot its head with a desert eagle the bang echoed around the now silenced battle field. John panted hard and wiped the sweat from his brow “ok how those orks get behind us?”
“Don't know John.”
“casualty's?” John asked
“4, do we leave them?”
“no were not far from the Israel out post were take them with us. Move out.” 

the Humvee bounced and shock down the road as they made there way to out post Beta the farthest point in the human expansion into ork territory sitting on the boarder of what was once known as Iraq. The trails of dust that were kicked up could been seen for miles. 
“so do we'z hit dem?” the orks asked his nob.
“wait for it,” they didn't wait long “now!”

Tank busters loosed a inaccurate salvo of rockets at the small convoy they all missed. John jolted with the Humvee as the rockets landed nearby 
“stop to engage the orks we need to keep this path clear!” turning to his radio man “ask HQ for fire support I think base Beta has a MLRS battery on it we hold and hit them hard!” the Humvee pulled off the road, due to constant raiding a the road when the road was leveled a shallow dip was made ether side, just enough cover.

As troop's disembarked they were meet with a new noise, the sound of roaring engines.” screaming toward them was the one part of a ork hoard that the US had never faced before, the Kult of Speed.

As war bikes roared foreword with heavy buggies behind 50Cals went to work destroy theming. But among the heavy thump of fifty, and the lighter almost clicky noise of mark 19's was a noise that sounded like a beehive in a snare drum. The minigun, its tracers lit up a perfect line of orange light. 

When a 50 cal bullet hit a bike tire it made the bike flip over and though the hoard was trimmed rapidly there were to many. As Grenade launchers tore rapid holes John yelled to his radio man 
“call for help we need aid immediately or were be over run!” 
as the call went out the rockets landed promptly. Beta's three MLRS opened up and slammed to the heart of the Speed Freakz. 

The bikers ran around the patrol guns roaring into them John fired a burst at one biker and got two rewards, first the bike exploded under him, second a bullet hit him in the head. Though his helmet cought stopped it, it still sent him reeling “commander!” a medic ran over and looked him over though John waved him away 
“if I have a concussion I will pay for it latter, now it time to circle the wagons.”

another bullet pinged close 
“feels like it for sure.” the medic said 
John tossed his ruined helmet to one side and kept shooting into the bikers. 

“thats it boyz rip em, kill em leave em for the squigs! WWAGGHH!” the nob yelled over the noise of anything the bikers made then a new noise a louder roar of a 120MM cannon.

“o zog it Roaren Killen's!” the nob yelled in dismay and close behind the one M1 were 3 of the best defensive tanks in the world, the Merkave. 
Fanning out the Merkaves formed a firring line and rapidly deployed there Infantry (the Iserale Merkave can carry a small squad of troops, neat.) the bikers were soon shredded by canister rounds and driven off.
John stood up and walked over to one of the Merkaves and some men pointed out there commanding officer who was leaning out the hatch of one of the tank with a helmet one his face hiding it
“thank you for the help we would have been goners had you not helped.” he nodded 
“indeed you need a lift back to base.” 
“depends on how many of are Humvees are working.” a trooper walked up
“sir all Humvees working.”
“that answers that we won't need help but a escort would be nice.” 
“very well.” the Humvees soon got going again only with armor support John spoke to the medic from earlyer 
“well that was exciting, I hope the rest of are stay boring.” little knowing what was about to happen to his boring patrol.

_In the table of the gods Tzeentch smiled it was going to plan Slaanesh asked “what will we bet on this time?” 
“lets us first add to the game before we chose.” Tzeentch cackled “what should it be?” the gods looked into the crystal and Nurgle pointed one out. 
“that looks promiseing I want to add that its is my turn is it not?” 
“indeed it is.” Tzeentch said as he aligned the skeins of fate and the ship with it failing Gellar Field was thrust back in time and space.
“it is done they will join the game.” and my plan Tzeentch said looking as Slaanesh the most powerful of the 4 gods at the moment.” _


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohhh, sounds intresting. Gellar fields, so I'm guessing it's an Imperial Guard / Astartes Fleet? Maybe even Primarchs. 

That would be intresting.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Ohhh, sounds intresting. Gellar fields, so I'm guessing it's an Imperial Guard / Astartes Fleet? Maybe even Primarchs.
> 
> That would be intresting.


indeed astartes it is, at the end of 40K vs 2K one i give a sneak preview. 
the stroy right here 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=807933#post807933
gramemrs bad but i working on it.

i also wrote a codex for the modern humans 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=815168 
i put a lot of work in this world. and i feel righful proud. :so_happy:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chapter 2 enter the marines*

_I fully intent to prove how powerful marines are, and ream them out on there stupidtys. enjoy_

The ship shuddered “commander Gellar field failing!” captain Brutara turned to the servant 
“arm you selfs should the demons emerge you will need them. The ship shuddered and suddenly everything went, not black. But red as if the warp itself permeated the hull. A million multi color images flooded the back of his eye lids for only a second them it went calm. recovering his balance he spoke “where are we?”

“scanning.” a servitor said. “astronomic signal lost, planet broadcasting no known imperial signals, planet ID unknown, atmosphere survivable, temperature, wildly fluctuation in places but stable. Alert detecting signals of ork activity.” 

the Captain stood up 
“lets investigate one such location.” he pointed at one point just above and to the left of the land mass shaped like a revolver. 
“here will do get to it I want them on the ground in less then a hour.” turning on his heel he walked to the hanger. The heels of his blue power armor clicking all the way. 
The light from the Thunder Hawk reentry lit up the night and attacked many eyes
“Boss you've got to see thiz” the nob in question grabbed the telescope from the ork and looked at the light in question “while I be a one leged grot.” he threw scope down “Space Marines!” 
“wot?” the nobs like most of them was one of the orks who made the trip from the 41st Millennium, a time infinitively more violent then the 20th century the orks who grew up now were, by the 41st millennium standard, weedy. 
The nob jumped atop his AA gun 
“dez the toughest boyz you ever seen!”
“they tougher then US Marines?” a ork shouted 
“bigger badder and arder!”
“Spetznobs?” 
“HA they eat Spetznobs for breakfast!” he pointed at the approaching Thunder Hawk “but to fightem we need to bring em down! Fire the gun WWWAGGHHH!” 
had the gun been built by human engineers it would be called a 220MM it was built to destroy B-52's and AC-130 in one shot. Built as part of line of fortifications the Biggest gunz as it was call were just the most visible of the line built by the boss who layed claim to all of mid east, Mad Mek Gear Ead 
Gears screaming and complaining loudly the huge barrel crawled up word and bellowed. Shooting a massive 4 foot muzzle flame the massive cannon fired kicking dirt up from the shock wave of its lunching. The other guns noticing the muzzle flash and then seeing the Thunder Hawk threw there gun into it.

The hawk shock as she shell though massive burst of flak though shrapnel at them keeping his footing Captain Alidone spoke to his squad “keep faith brothers we shall soon deliver the wrath of the Emperor to these xeno!” 
faith does not a 220MM shell from impact. It hit the hawk disabling its engine and ripping off its left wing the hawk spiraled down word in a controlled fall the Thunder Hawk hit the ground and skidded before it stopped orks charged toword it. It stopped in a box canyon with ridges to ether side and behind it.
When the doors opened orks were crowding it. All the more to kill. 
“FOR THE EMPEROR!” bolters roared into the heart of the hoard and space marines surged out as the orks came upon them they were beat by waves of bolter fire and heavy bolters the orks were driven back. Alidone walked over a dead ork and spoke to Liberian Corda 
“well that went well, radios out any advice?”
“stay by the hawk, should we move they might not be able to find us to help us.” the guns roared again thankful they could not depresses enough to take them out. 
“I broadcast a general distress the Emperor Absolution will pick up on it. As well as any one else on this planet.”

“any reason I was called to the radio room?” the radio man turned to face John 
“I got a anomaly here your being sent to investigate command wanted you to hear it.” he played it
it was the must fracked up language John had ever heard, like the bastard son of French, English, Chinese,Russian, and a health dollop of seagull! 
“what the hell is that?” 
“don't know but it strong and coming form deep within ork lines.”

“I thought if we got closer those ork gun would shell us out of existence?” 

“ya so you going in silent only the Humvee and one tank a M1.” during its first Reforger exercise ally s named it the "whispering death" due to how quite its turbine was compared to a diesel tank engine
the patrol set out in late evening pushing ahead from base Beta. Orks were not look at them as they were all shooting at the Marines. They were drawn to the noise of the gun fire, but it was more then ork shootas 
“thats the oddest fire arm I have ever heard you? John asked the man next to him he shrugged 
“never heard it before.” John stopped his patrol before a small squad of shoota boyz they were not paying attention. 3 seconds, and 24 bullets later. John look down the ridge at what the orks were shooting at. 

“good god.” John said and we he was alone. Almost 120 orks were shooting at the, space ship? More importantly were the figures around it. There armor was bright blue and the fact it was armor was impressive. There guns were what was heard and they were out numbered, and holding! No one he knew of was doing what these men, of that he was less sure of by the moment, were doing ever! Hold orks back yes, but this out numbered they any one else would be cut apart in a melee charge! Even now he saw one forming and charging foreword. 

Rapidly he waved his Humvee foreword they had to stop the charge before it hit them, the fact that it would be beaten back never crossed his mind. 

“WWWAAAGGGHHH!” the orks charged forward Alidone raised his chain sword to meet the first ork “FOR THE EMPEROR!” slicing it out of mid air before he could get another one gun fire from the left ridge opened up. Autogun and Heavy Stubber, second line forces. The orks were caught in a cross fire now as the guardsmen crawled down the side firring the whole way hiding among rocks and rubble for cover.

He watched as one sent a heavy weapon and started to spray the hoard, odd it was like none he had seen, and what was that odd noise. 
Alidone odd noise was Mark 19 automatic grenade launchers there 40mm grenades soon after the minigun kicked into gear.

As the distinctive line of tracers lit up he was now more confused then ever. 
“a Assault cannon?” second line forces was now in doubt. 
Then raising his sword he yelled “FOROWORD FOR THE EMPEROR! KILL THEM ALL!” 

John was now on ground level as his feet hit the ground floor he was soon greet by orks a wave of loota bullets screamed toward him scrabbling he hid behind a boulder then the guns stopped turning around it he saw his first ever Ultramarine. He was tall 7 foot somethen the marine spoke to him it was incomprehensible 

“come guardsmen follow me.” nothing the marine frowned clearly he did not understand he tried a few more dialects when that did not work he tried sign language, he pointed at him and at the the marines lines. 

Oh that what he wanted John yelled “come on we need to join forces!” the infantry followed him and flipped over the crude walls and joined the shooting.
The orks came time and time again only to be driven back. They then were gone they had had enough for now. 

John panting stood up and turned to the nearest marine “Hoora!” the marine just turned and gave him a cold look and spoke the funny language again.
“O crude,” John said they had found the a ally who could kill orks with ease but they could not talk worth a twit.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, Intresting. Out of curiousity, what chapter are they? If it's the SW, then things'll get intresting . 

There are a few punctuation errors that I noticed, but it's still an enjoyable read.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Oh, Intresting. Out of curiousity, what chapter are they? If it's the SW, then things'll get intresting .
> 
> There are a few punctuation errors that I noticed, but it's still an enjoyable read.


Ulrtra Marines, figured to go with the genric brand name. Space wolves may come in much later in the stroy line, but not in this book. by the way hows you stroy Doomsday going?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chatper 3, a gun goes Boom*

Alidone was trying every langage he knew as he “spoke” to one of the troopers. The trooper spoke again, again he did not under stand. Turning 
“its hopeless Corda, they don't under stand a thing!” the Liberian chuckled 
“allow me.” he walked up to the guardsmen and listened closely this time the trooper was confused and said something as he backed of threatened. “sounds, fimilar, if they said something I read before it would help.” 
“they still can't talk to us?” John asked 
“yup confusing.” the tanks had been brought around the ridge and were now sitting within the space marine be perimeter.” 
“never heard anything like it before. Like, I don't know a Russian dictionary in a blender?” 
John chuckled “I know, they look like rejects from a star craft movie or something.” the soldier laughed
“I know, you got any idea to make conversation with them.”
“other then waiting, nothing. And maybe pray, hay whys that guy look shocked?”

“Corda is something wrong?” Alidone asked
“yes, that word pray (he said it in English rather then Gothic), it similar to word I know 
“well good you can speak with them.” 
“no Alidone!” he said empathetically “the language is dead! It older then High Gothic! And is only found in the oldest text's in the Imperium! I have never heard it spoke aloud!”
“then how do you its the right language.” 
“the letters how the right sound to them from my steady I am 80% sure its right!”
“so if you can't speak it were does that get us?” Alidone said 
“no were.” Corden said. Then he perked up “wait, I did not want to do this for fear of scaring them into shooting us but now.” he opened a pocket and pulled out a piece of paper normally used for purity seals. And wrote on it
“hay lieutenant whats this?
“whats this?” John asked he flipped if over it he had written over it in bad English, all loops and squiggles but it was there it did take him a moment to get it
“I shall perform a a action to learn you language do not be scared and do not shoot.”
John looked it over then turned to his troops 
“at ease there going to do something to help us communicate.” 
he then turned to the man who wrote it the one with the the cables from his head going into his armors collar. He wrote 
“go ahead.”
took Corden a moment to read it, very plain, then he did it. Spraying his fingers out so that the palm sat over Johns nose he activated his psychic powers. Normally used for interrogating prisoners the power he now used to read his mind to try and find language a narrow focus so it was quick, but he missed much.
Pulling his hand, and mind, away he spoke in English (with a horrid accent) “I am Liberian Corden of the Ultramarine chapter identify your rank and regiment.”
a Liberian? What the hell's a Ultramarine? Isn't that a color? “I am Lieutenant John archer of the 9th armored Division 5th mechanized battalion.” 

Corden frowned a local naming discrepancy from imperial norms 
“what planet? Are you from?” 

is this guy serious “earth?” John said the guy got in his face 
“you lie.” 
“ok. What is your name?”
“Corden, my commander is Alidone” what bad fantasy auther came up with those names John thought (I did) 
“my commanders will want to me you, we need to get back to base beta.” then the real world thundered back to life. 
The ork 'biggest guns' opend up and fired, still could not depress low enough. And the shells went wide. 
“Corden tell the guardsmen were take the guns out. They are to help.” Alidone said Corden nodded and did
“your jokeing!” John said “it been estimated it take 3,000 men once the ork pulled up there troops to take out those gun! We tried covert operation they failed! What makes you think your were better!”

Corden spoke “we are Space Marines.” and that was it. The marines were getting ready
“your serious?” John said Corden said nothing then John sighed he had to keep these guys alive “which one are we going for.”
“the nearest one take that out and we can go to you base Beta.”
John sighed “I get my troops ready.” he walked off. Pointing to his radio man he spoke “get ready I have got a long one for command.”
“errgg dez boyz are tuff.” the ork clung to the under side of a wall unnerved 
“dat nob waz not kidden!” a second said “da like nothen I ever seen!” 
then a noise they did know opened up. 
“gunz!” the ork flipped his gun over the wall and fired on the us troops who were pushing toward the gun. 
As more ork ran to the fighting the space marine emerged. Heavy bolter thundering they pounded the hill under the covering fire the marine charged up the other slope the bigest gun between the two 

“FOR THE EMPEROR!” Alidone yelled not yet knowing how hollow the cry was. He led the charge his bolt pistol cracking death. And unlike the US army who held off at a distance the kept going.

To the orks the shock of humans who truly sought combat was enough to throw them long enough for the super human marines to do slice them into chunky soup. 

When the shooting stoped in front of them the us army kept it up for a moment long, the Abrums going so far as to fire a high explosive round into the wall. Then blue armored forms emerged they stopped. The marine waved them forward. “come on!” John yelled a solider to his left said 
“those marines weren't kidden.” they vaulted the wall and were shocked. 
Ork 3 deep coated the ground. And the marines did not bat a eye they heavy weapon troops just moving into place unfazed. 
“My god,” John said Corden looked at him walked up and spoke “you guardsmen will form scouting party's and tell us from whence the orks come.” 
John frowned “my men will get cut up, no.” 
“thats your job, bleed for the Emperor.” Emperor? Why do I keep getting bad feelings from this. John thought.
“my job, was to get you to base Beta and ferther more,”
“Incoming!” a solider yelled 
“WWWAAAGGHHH!” John looked up Storm Boyz, he hated Storm Boyz 
“fire at will!” he raised is M-18 and fired it as fast as his finger could squeeze it. He took one out but it landed in front of him before it could do anything Corden acted.
His hands glowed and then erupted in flame thrusting his hand out the flame rolled forward and hit the storm boy and the 4 landing behind him killing them in flame.
“how did you do that John.” mind flashing back to a ork with green lighting running up his arms in Pineberg. 
“I am a Liberian.” he said and ran off to go kill orks.” he turned just in time to see a ork land right in front of him knocking him down against a wall the ork grinned evilly. 
The grinned ended with a bolt pistol round went into his head, exploded and killed him.
Alidone walked in front of the John as orks crowed him John tried to tell him but the wind was knocked from his lungs no man had ever tank, 10 to one odd of orks and won anything more then a moral victory.

Alidone stared at the ork and thrummed his chain sword to life. Putting his bolt pistol in its holster he kept staring, till they got bold enough “WWAAGGHHH!” the orks ran for word. In a wide seep Alidone cut though the axe of one chopas wood, and in a back hand drove the pummel spoke into the orks skull. Yanking it out he shoved it side ways and with a twist, one orks head came off (the one whose spike had been driven into) and another's arm went flying.

Pulling the sword back spraying blood in a wide arc he swung it forward diembowling a clumsy ork and in the same fluid move caught a orks down word chop. Not slowing he spun on his foot and, grabbing his sword two handed, drove it though a orks choper and though him. Spinning around he grabbed a orks knife and threw it lighting fast killing the ork the attacked him. Turning again to face two more orks John got his act together.
Picking up his M-18 he fired twice killing the two orks with head shots. Alidone did not notice him just plowed on word to another mass of orks then he heard Corden yell
“leave! The gun will blow!” 
“these marines are nuts!” John yelled but leave he did. The melta bombs went off destroying the gun. 
At the Humvee they had a problem 
“how are we going to get all of us home?” a soilder asked John smiled 
“I asked for help.” as orks came over the hill to avenge the lose of the gun they got a surprise, in the form of two US AH-64A Apache gun ships chain gun screaming they drove the orks back fast and hard and under the cover of the Apaches came tanks, 4 Merkaves 2 of them Tankbulance's and 4 Namers IFV's . The Biggest gunz were now perming to shoot at the new targets when a bombardment of smoke shells from forward mobile mortar carriers made them fire blind.
“Get in!” John yelled at the marines and Corden foreword it to them the marines filled the Namers to the brim the rest hanged on to the side of tanks. And they kept firring even as they pulled away.
“Come on boyz! WWAGGHH!” the nob yelled when a voice spoke “no, let dem go.”
“boss? The nob turned “but why boss why we letten dem go?” 

“so dat when we do kill em it be sweeter.” Mad Mek Gear Ead pulled his fungus cigar from his mouth “get da tanka boyz ready dezz gona paint there treads red!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chapter 4 kicking the nest*

_a thousand knights charged forward on a thousand steeds. Before them were the foe hiding in there trenches. A line of light and tracers arced out from the trench to meet them. The scream of man and horse filled the air and then,” _

John's alarm went off after only 2 hours of sleep he had a telecommunication meeting with General Ronald Piker, a new appointment by President Luther Martinez. If he had fought the battle of Seattle the Chinese would have been bombed when they came on shore.
In the modified C-AMS John stood before a TV screen showing the some what chubby figure of General Ronald it was like a full body web cam
“so what do you think of the, Space Marines? They called themselves?” Ronald asked “I read the report but you personally meet them and spoke to them a feat no one else can claim.”

John thought about it 
“permission to speak freely.” 
“granted,” Ronald said
“they are the most dangerous men I have ever seen. I saw one man kill 10 at once. There skill in both the range and melee arts can not be denied, but.”
“what.” Ronald said, or rather ordered
“they unnerve me, there manner of speak one told me to use me men as fire by reacon when I said no he told me “thats 
my job, to bleed for the Emperor.” John shock his head 
“that the kind of talk you here in a world war two movie from a Japanese officer. Or a german officer extolling the values of the Fuire.” 
“those men came form one place to have there armor, and weapon that they do, the future.” 
Ronalds eyes went wide 
“are you sure?” 
“no sir, but I can think of nothing else but,,” at that moment the door to the mobile shelter opened and in walked the man in question.
This was Johns first good look at Captain Alidone he had black short cropped hair and cold blue eyes that sat in a cold face. 

Looking at the Ronald on the screen he spoke in English 
“are you the commander of the forces in this sector?” 
“I suppose I am, I am General Ronald Pike in command of all NATO and Egyptian troops in operation Desert Liberation. You arrival is most timely.” 
“indeed we were heading to aid a assault on the Tau but his world is more doubt what is it?”
“whats what?” Ronald asked
“the name of this Planet.” 
“Earth.” 
“your Lieutenant told me this lie, I was unimpressed then and am unimpressed now were are we?”

“the Mid east of the planet Earth.” Ronald put stress on the world “you are here believe me or not.” 

“as to here where aim, why is there a Choas banner flying over the base?”
“I won't know I am not there speak for it, Captain John Archer,” the promotion was clear “will explain it he's now are official diplomat between us.” 
“if the banner can not be explained then any diplomacy between us will spout from the barrel of a bolter.” he turned on his feet and stormed out.”
Captain Archer walked out of the mobile shelter to a waiting Alidone 
“Well.” he pointed at the flag of Israel “explain.” 
“its the star of David the holy symbol of Hebrew.” 
“it is a star of chaos.” Alidon said 
“how many points does a chaos star have?”
“Eight.” 
“the star of David has only 6.” 
Alidone hissed at him self in his own holy zeal all he saw was a star were a eagle should have flown in his mind he saw heresy every were. 
“very well then, where is your radio room your base beta will do for are base of operation for now.” not even I'm sorry John thought 
“follow me.” he walked off with Alidone behind him 
“So Alidone, when are you from.” 
“the Planet Macragge.” 
“I said when not where.” 
“I know but I thought you said it wrong. The 41st millennium, why are you chocking?” 
John was chocking on his own spit in shock
“your 41 million years in the future!” it was a wonder mankind still existed at that point.” 

Alidone coked his head 
“no not the future the date is M41. Now take me to your radio room.” what a strange man he thought. The Captain had a shocked look on his face. 
“you have been,,” he started only to be cut off. 
“not another word take me to your radio room I need to speak to the Battle Barge Emperor Absolution.” 
“but,,” Alidone mental shock his head this poor fool did not get it. He reached down and grabbed him by his shirt and lifted him a foot of the ground 
“I said, take me to you radio room and not another word.” a voice erupted in shock then he heard the unmissable sound of a auto gun being chambered. 

“put the Lieutenant down!” the man said. A plucky planet then.” Alidone dropped him. John stumbled then got on his feet 
“take me to your radio room.” John glared at him but led him to it 
“are techs likely not going to reach your Battle Barge was it?” 
“indeed.” 
“well here we are. I leave you be so you can send you message.” 

“indeed I will find you later.” he walked in to the room and spoke to all the technicians “focus you dish at this part of the sky he said” he rattled off a set of directions and soon a general signal went out, not strong but strong enough for the Battle Barges advance sensors.

John was eating lunch, he needed it. A thought crossed his head turning to the man next to him he asked
“what do you think of the Space Marines” 
The man to his left laughed “I heard what you did to the Ork gun biggest victory we seen so far there crush em.” 
“that not what I ment, what do you think of them as people.” 
“don't know, nor care if they kill ork as well as they do.”
seems is worry was in the minority
before he could tell the man his worry they heard a roar like a jet engine next to you head. 
John and many other ran out to see what what it was. It was like the ship he saw crashed only this one was making a proper landing.

The Thunder Hawk landed and marines unloaded, they did not pause for breath they just went to the out skirts of the base and started digging in.
John took a deep breath, he did not like what he had to do now. Turning to the man next to him 
“cover me.” he walked forward toward Alidone 
“Alidone.” he said as he walked forward the Marine turned and nodded acknowledgment “did you ask General Ronald if you could have you men alter are defensive lines?” 
“no, but thicker lines and more guns never hurt any defense.” John had no argument to counter that.
“if this is to be your base you should talk to Ronald and so we can bring up more troops and tanks to defend it.” 
“indeed, do so.” what a condescending order. But John went to speak to Ronald. 


“Boss, da tanka boyz are ready to krump some eads.” Gear Ead
looked the nob over “dats a fact, you know you look good in a Deff Dread.” 
“wat?” the nob was nervous he you have to earn the title Mad Mek among the orks. 
“ya, smothen with four legs and pair of Killa Kannons. Dead stompy, and shooty.” he puffed his cigar into a open flame. 
“umm,” 
“ya, Kannons big ones.” 
“boss, umm, wat about da tanka boyz?” 
“wot? O dem. Let dem go! Its time to krump some ead! WWWAAGGHH!!” the bellow was taken up and soon a vast army of armored trukks and battle wagons lurched off to war turning back to the nob: “Now den,” he walked forward “about dat Deff Dread?”
That night the first the US knew of the surprise attack was when the attentive ultramarines fired upon them. 

A wine filled the air followed shortly by the the roar of a waterfall and a flash of blue white light that cut though the twilight gloom. 
Troops shot out of bunks sentry's managed to get alert the base moments before the Ultramarines thought the Ultramarines were first. 

Soon the fair filled with high caliber death. The ork armor swung around the base but the whole time they fought the Ultramarines.
Greater warriors could only be found in possible the Space Wolves, but more disciplined could be found no were. 
Lascannon screamed again each blast blew a tank apart and survivors were scoured by bolter fire. 

Even as the Human (USA plus Israel) troops got into action with Missiles racing to score tank kills followed shortly by the tanks big guns soon the desert filled burning hulks of ork tanks.

But there were thousands of tons of armor and guns arrayed against them the Humans Space Marine force and they were being hammered. 

Across the whole front orks who could not be held back surged forword on the West Bank were Israel once surged east across in the six day war now orks surged west. The whole of the front lit up to the roar and below of cannon, and Kannon, to Mortar and Lobba. The space Marines had kicked a hornet nest a tightly coiled ork spring and now fate decreed they stop it.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*I read it*

hello. I read your story and really enjoyed it. the thought of orks in our time is well, really cool. the testing of the orks and the science of it all was ingageing. thanks for showing Isreal in a good light for once. they are a small nation constantly under attack but when they defend themselves they are critisized by the world. a couple of things that would help the story are: spelling, the right words at the right places and most of all... puncuation. please for the love of oll that is right and sain in this insain world add some puncuation so we know when a sentance starts and stopps and someone is talking and if they are happy, sad or angry or horny or whatever emotion you want to convey. the Idea of alternate history is really cool. I look forward to reading more. Adrian


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Adrian said:


> hello. I read your story and really enjoyed it. the thought of orks in our time is well, really cool. the testing of the orks and the science of it all was ingageing. thanks for showing Isreal in a good light for once. they are a small nation constantly under attack but when they defend themselves they are critisized by the world. a couple of things that would help the story are: spelling, the right words at the right places and most of all... puncuation. please for the love of *oll *that is right and sain in this insain world add some puncuation so we know when a sentance starts and stopps and someone is talking and if they are happy, sad or angry or horny or whatever emotion you want to convey. the Idea of alternate history is really cool. I look forward to reading more. Adrian


thank you for the intrest, when i wrote this i tryed to think what the nations would actualy do, say what you will about Isreal every tiem they fight they rip every one else a new one, but given orks i say that all the nations have to work to gether to stop them.

grammer my weak point i know, i try to work on puncuation, i sware that Heresys helped me then 3 years of english class in learning grammer.

by the way while ripping me a on grammer you misspelled all, :laugh: no harm done.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chapter 5 Mecca.*

I feel like I am tempting fate with this one. in this chapter the orks invade Mecca and are pushed back. but due to Meccas relgious sigficence i wish to add this.

I am sorry to any one out there if i offend you or if i got something momumently wrong in who i protray you city, for a while i had a scean with the Dome of Rock in it, until i found it was in Jersulem.

I also protray General Ronald as haveing, issues with Islam, once again its part of the stroy no way projects my feelings on the jubject. he was promoted by a radical right wing repblican president so he would have views that are the same as the most radical one i can think of.

thank you of the intermission enjoy the chapter. 

_Nurgle gave a great burbling laugh 
“seems the Space Marines have there hand full at this point I bet 20 Eldar soul that the Space Marines hold them and carry the day.” Slaanesh frowned he hated when other gods had eldar souls. Tzeentch smiled, the other thought, his form made it was hard to tell at the moment
“I bet 300 Human souls that orks win this time.” 
Khorne looked at them and added to it
“I bet 200 the Marines win against the ork, but then turn on the humans.” Tzeentch frowned when Khorne got right down to it he was the god of blood, and marital strategy in the end Tzeentch shrugged let Khorne have his side bets in the end it all served him._


In the C-AM General Ronald spoke to both Captain John, Alidone, and every officer in base Beta
“That whole damn front is collapsing if we do not stabilize this fast then we will lose the wall and any chance of operation Desert Liberation from happening.” Alidone spoke up 
“why? Should you be pushed back then you still have the troops for a second try?” 

“Yes but the damn NATO cowards will hunker down and let the orks be content to take the attacks! They only agreed to this because the US of A put are military behind them we can't take the orks alone or with god as my witness we would have by now we need them!”
“then we must win a moral victory even at the cost of a physical one.” Alidone said. A man ran in behind Ronald and started yelling the latest bad new

“Ronald! the orks broke though the defenders of Mecca and are put the city to touch as we speak!” silence a few people looked out windows as if to see the smoke from the one of the worlds holiest city's burning though they were many miles away. 

“fat chance of a moral victory.” a officer said 
“what is this Mecca?” Alidone spoke up 
“a city holy to Islam.” Ronald said with no small derision.
“you disapprove?” Alidone asked
“not the time nor place to speak of 9/11.” Ronald said 
“indeed, later then. As to this holy city, we shall defend it that will be the moral victory you need.” John interrupted 

“I hate to be a wet blanket but A:your miles away, B: there are few of you and countless orks and C:we are still under a heavy ork attack even if there a pause right now.”

“are Thunder Hawks can defeat point A, reinforcements can deal with point C and are bolt guns can deal with point B.” 

“you sure you can do?” Ronald asked 
“I am.” Alidone said with total authority.
“then do it,your lose would be worth the moral defeat of 2 Meccas.” 
“I know.” Alidone said and left the room speaking into his radio the whole time.

Thunder Hawks thundered down while Alidone had a map of the whole mid east spread on a table, memorizing it all. 

“good, they have GPS.” he muttered and relayed instructions to the Battle Barge in orbit as to the layout of the GPS lines on this world followed shortly by orders for a drop pod Assault to began once he was air born. 

“Commander.” a monotone interrupted his thoughts. 
“when did you get planet side tech marine Mordan?” 
“on the last Thunder Hawk I have something I wanted to show you that can not wait.” 

“Yes?” Mordan pulled a digital clock out of his belt pocket.
“this clock collates to the one on the Emperor Absolution. Its a Photon Clock the most accurate time piece in existence.” 
“and?”
“during are field failure are clock ran *backward*.” he hissed sounding like oil let out of a hydraulic cylinder.
“what?” Alidone looked up form his map “whats the date?” 
“I don't know the cock accurate, but the dials we use are don't go low enough to show but it M0.” 

Alidone's keen mind started humming. He thought back to the captain and what he said time and time again, what if he was right? What did it mean? 
No matter! They had to save the city of Mecca rally the troops and save the world, they were Space Marines! Thats what they did for the Emperor! But what did it mean when the Emperor did not exist?

Mecca. 

The city of Mecca founded 1892 BCE birth place of Islam., was burning.
When the orks landed and shattered the Saudi army the city was undefended. Army units fell back to defend it to the last, and behind them came every one.

The orks did what nothing else could, unify the Mideast. Sunni, Sheia, Kurd, it did not matter. All the mattered was the city of Mecca did not fall, the fate of Baghdad was still fresh. The blood, was still absorbing into the desert sand.

The orks came, and were beaten back by the thing not seen since the dark age, true Zealots, to the truth of there faith. Not a perversion used by suicide bombers, the truth.

They were kept alive by air support from NATO and the US, food, ammo, and even water all had to get in to the city by air. For years they held on, ever since the orks broke the defensives in 2013.

When the Tanka boyz charged west, prompted by the the Space Marines orks to each flank did not want to be left out of the fighting and charged. The Zeal of the push along with tanks who got lost broke the defenders, orks where in the city. 

In hours they over run the city and though pockets of resistance held out still, the orks started. 

Lootas pulled everything not nailed down and piled it on to trukks, Tankbusta blew ancient stone building apart to watch the rubble fly, Burn boyz torched the city just to see it burn.

All over the city the devote prayed for salvation and the death of the ork. And they got it.

A news camera from MSNBC caught the action. For hours the orks charged foreword only to be broke at the last moment. This time the orks charged foreword, and they stopped a new noise fill the air a howling, as a witness called it, like the Storm of Judgment day. 

Then three cylinders, three drop pods, landed among the orks crushing some of them outright, then the sides opened up and then bolt guns roared. 
The orks fell like wheat to a scythe, as the Ultramarines stormed out of there pods they did not pause to look at the humans they just fired upon the orks, time and time again the orks charged that rock only to falter before them. 
The orks came like the tide,seething and boiling but they fell before it. They were not killed, they were culled and though out the cammra rolled the men in shocked silence. 

In 600,000 homes, on all 7 continents the Adeptus Astartes, the Angels of death, the scions of the Emperor, The masters of 10 Millennium of war had arrived, flying the flag of a empire that would not be born for over another 39 million years. 

The thunder Hawks arrived next and they started to drop heavy equipment, the city shock to the bellow of the Heavy armor of a Space Marine army, Predators.

The armor advanced. Up the streets they moved any the Autocannon missed the the bolters of the space marine in support soon flayed alive scouring the earth of the vile xeno. 

Meccas defender rallied the marines in the front drove the orks before them like god banishing daemons to the fiery pit, that the orks lit there only pit was irrelevant. Burn they did. 

The point of greatest resistance was the Masjid al-Haram surrounded by orks on all sides more then Drop pods were needed. 
The sky Screamed again, and pods slammed In to the ground, but this time among the marines strode the might Dreadnought Inclanus.
Assault cannon bellowing he charged foreword marines behind him the sky roaring to thunder Hawks who lay contrail upon the contrail upon that war torn sky. The orks were shoved back to be caught in the vice grip of troops coming up form behind. 

On the other side no drop pods screamed down, no from the sky Assault marines rained from Thunder hawks into the teeth of the hoard slaying in a frenzy of blood and death and the fabric of space was ripped open to the light of teleporting Terminators. 

Storm bolters barking they drove the orks back upon the blades of the Assault Marines, no mercy was given for there was none in there hearts for the Xeno. And they were cut down.

In new areas cleared the heaviest armor the Space Marines had dropped. Now the city bellowed to the thunder of the Land Raider, the howl of its Lascannon, and the roar of its heavy bolters. The orks fell back from it and out of the city they found no mercy. 

Now Annihilates went to there work, Lascannon shot gleams of glowing blue thunder across the desert and the Devastators sent there cannons to work none could hide from them. The Ork tried to rally to no avile. The men in the trenches around Mecca were strong, motivated by the Angles of death and they were repulsed by gunfire, both bolter and AK. 

In the end only 60 Marines, 20 Tactical, 20 Assault, 10 Devastator and 10 Terminators along with 6 armored tanks saved the city of Mecca, to win as a space marine, is not truly to kill every one, but to inspire the mere mortals around you to greatness. To impart a portion of your glory unto them. 
That is the way of the Adeptus Astartes, the Angels of death, the scions of the Emperor, the masters of 10 Millennium of war when flying the flag of a empire that would not be born for over another 39 million years.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*so I did.*

so I did. I also misspelled stop. this site has also helped me quit a bit as well. your imagination is fantastic. keep excercising it. Adrian


dragonkingofthestars said:


> thank you for the intrest, when i wrote this i tryed to think what the nations would actualy do, say what you will about Isreal every tiem they fight they rip every one else a new one, but given orks i say that all the nations have to work to gether to stop them.
> 
> grammer my weak point i know, i try to work on puncuation, i sware that Heresys helped me then 3 years of english class in learning grammer.
> 
> by the way while ripping me a on grammer you misspelled all, :laugh: no harm done.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chapter 6 Defenders*

While the Space Marines taught there way of war to the ork whole front stiffened. In Israel orks ran across the famed Israel defenses force the troops that made invaders fall back in defeat many times now turned there talents to the ork.

The line buckled by it then held on the Golan Heights and shoved back. The sky rocked to the thunder of Fighters and the wind of bombs. The orks found themselves out classed and out gunned, but they were many and the humans few. 

They pushed on into careful kill zones and when they gave ground it was with land mine behind them the whole time. In a fit of irony the very plans used to out fight the Syria when now used to out fight beast that destroyed Syria and enslaved those who were not killed.

The orks pushed on, with rumors of a mass of loot and warriors to the south they swung south and in into the trap. soon they were caught between the sea of Galilee and the armor of Israels army. 

A deadly duel opened the Half trak big gunz traded round with the artillery the ground crew sweating they loaded shell, after shell, after shell in a endless rhythm of shell in, door closed, fire repeat. The crews fired the fastest rate of fire on record, 15 rounds a minute they wore there body's out but the orks must DIE.

Night fell and the battle still raged the darkness ripped apart by the probing strobe of tracer come and going, some times tipped with a explosion as some one was hit and blew up but still the IDF held on they knew what was comeing. The orks were trapped by the Implacable IDF and soon the US brought it mightiest air power to bare.

The AC-130 Gunship, the Angel of Death. 

The sky filled with the roar of its turbo props and soon the air was filled with the noise of howitzers.

The AC orbited around the ork hoard pouring 105mm and 40mm along with a stream of 25MM Gatling gun bullets the orks were under so much fire they did not know what it was to do, flying big gunz? That Cheeten! But inside they were envy'us. 

Tracers flew up word in retlation but the knew not where to shoot for the dark forms of the ship the the humans called, the Spooky. The orks had a name for it. All they saw was the flash of its weapons the flash of where the landed as they orbited the massive pocket the orks called it the Fast Flyan Gunz the most complement they could put on a human invention.

The drone of the massive gun ships spelled out a single wordless dirge. Fire from above the hammered them, from behind artillery men bled there hand to reload faster, and in front tanks fired high explosive shells and infantry matched fury with skill and hate. The orks were ground back word to the shore of the lake and then they had no where to go. 

The level bombers that Israels used were soon out classed by the titans of the air, the B2 Stealth bombers, AV-1 and AV19, the Spirit of America and Spirit of Kitty Hawk (when each plan cost $1.01 billion they get names) off each wing either side was a flight of B-52.

As dawn broke the air craft flew low over the ork pocket and destroyed it. 
From there under sides the doors slid open and as they flew over the line they dropped the bombs poured out like a water fall of steel and explosives. The rained down on the orks in a show of fire power a Inquisitor lord would be proud of as countless bombs rained down and second later the IDF stormed foreword in what the US called shock and awe, they was barly a ork in sight the many were killed by bombs, or shocked and lying on the ground and though they recovered they had no hope.

The northmen thrust was repulsed but while the orks 
in Jordan the orks tanks rammed into the US V corps already blunted by Base Beta when the Space Marine had Lascannon there the force hammered into the most powerful armor units on the planet, the M1 Abrams. 

From hidden dug outs the tanks roared to life and screamed foreword gun blazing with Bradlys close behind. 
That day almost 3,000 tanks fought that day in fast flowing battles that artillery could not focus on to destroy. Ork Wagons exploded to the thunderous tempo of 120MM guns firring as fast as hands could load the guns. 

Orks fightas dueled with the F-22 Rapter and though the orks were slow and crude they were many. But every moment the ork fightas fought the Rapter they were not bombing. 

The orks surged back and forth in a tidal dance with the US army. The Humans soon felt the sting of a new threat, the Battle Fortress.
Massive tanks that were as big as 2 story buildings the fortress were impossible to stop with any thing smaller then 120mm,, but Abrams had a 120mm cannon and the ammo to use it well the M829A3 a better round from all predeceases, and the A1 was called Silver Bullet.

Still they were massive beasts of Iron and they pushed on though the US army until they hit the city of Madaba, and the US won the air war at last.
In the tight city streets the bulk of the Battle Fortress turn on them and now in the ruined hulk of a city the US air force turned its full might on the orks invader.

A-10 Thunderbolts swooped down and sent the streets to blaze to the smoke of burning ork armor. There massive 30mm GAU-8 Avenger Gatling cannons tore ork meat and metal into chunks for dogs and recycling trucks alike.
The orks point guns sky word and the sheer amont of bullets meant some were hit, to no avile. The Thunderbolt was built for durability over air speed and the small bullets of the orks did nothing but dent them.
The orks took blow after blow in the city of Madaba and the outlining area. The orks were shoved hack at last under the air bombardment. When night fell, (and while the orks to the north first get hit by the AC-130) the orks dug in to new battle lines.

But General Ronald did not give them time the US army surged foreword in a hail of bombs and a rain of artillery. The orks were defending now and they did not like it. 

Bellowing there warcry they surged out of shallow trenches, only to meet a hail of bullets of the assaulting us army. As the orks were pushed back they soon gave up. The orks had his fill of this battle fell back to the onrushing US army. As they fell back the US kept going until they got all the way to base Beta and had stop or be hit by the biggest gunz.

The lines had not changed but the war had. The Space Marines were now the heroes of planet Earth and the orks had met there new foe, and learned to fear it as nothing else.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Good story. I'm a little unsure though as to which of the 2K Forces. I've seen a lot of action mentioning the Abrams etc, and focusing on US Forces. Are the Israeli's a member of this coalition in more than diplomatic/cheerleading capacities?

If so, it might be worth having a look at some of the Israeli Forces - for example, Mossad are the equivalent of the Firm and the Agency (MI5 and CIA), and it's fairly well known they are against everything that the Iranian Nuclear Program stands for, whether it's purely economical, or also militarily inclined. The equivalent of the American M1 and the the British Challenger 2 is known as the Merkava MkIV, the Sholef is their equivalent of the Paladin and AS90 (155mm Artillery Howitzer turret on a Merkava chassis), their IFV is called a Namer (means Leopard, and is a Merkava chassis with a RC forward turret mounted with a .5 Calibre or 40mm Grenade Launcher).

Also, what's happened to HIB (the terrorists) who focus almost purely on Anti-Semitic Attacks in Israel, Iran, and other anti-semitic countries? Have they renounced their ways (for the time being) to stand with the "Infidel's" and the "Jews of Satan", or do they stand alone, or, even, perhaps join with the Orks?

Also, what about the whole modern ethos of the Press and Politician's putting their foot in? Do the military get to do their job? Do they get to fight to victory at the cost of the lesser of two evils?

I'm intrigued, good work.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Good story. I'm a little unsure though as to which of the 2K Forces. I've seen a lot of action mentioning the Abrams etc, and focusing on US Forces. Are the Israeli's a member of this coalition in more than diplomatic/cheerleading capacities?
> 
> If so, it might be worth having a look at some of the Israeli Forces - for example, Mossad are the equivalent of the Firm and the Agency (MI5 and CIA), and it's fairly well known they are against everything that the Iranian Nuclear Program stands for, whether it's purely economical, or also militarily inclined. The equivalent of the American M1 and the the British Challenger 2 is known as the Merkava MkIV, the Sholef is their equivalent of the Paladin and AS90 (155mm Artillery Howitzer turret on a Merkava chassis), their IFV is called a Namer (means Leopard, and is a Merkava chassis with a RC forward turret mounted with a .5 Calibre or 40mm Grenade Launcher).
> 
> ...



to aswer the question in order 

A the story so far foucus on NATO, the US and Israel due the US and the NATO ablity to fight a war basicly any ware and Israel do to the location of the plot in this. mostly at this point its the US and Israel NATO still a little on the fence about counter attacking.

B i do reserch as the need crops up, i say this writeing this is harder then a normal 40K stroy are weapons are more complexly named and numbered then any thing in 40 save possible the Tau. 

C as for this HIB anti-semitic countries,, for most part they been wiped out. the orks landed in Turkmestand and have most of the mideast, and there were you find most of teh anti semtic countires, and what every anti semtic feel there was was tossed away by the fact that i don't see Israel turning away refugees from entrying there contry with ork hoard at there back. (see good bye to us aid if you do) Anti semtic or not. 

That right theres a PR coo to end all PR coo's. also all the die hard anti semtic would more likely have problem with the green hoard at there door step, even if they just veiw Israel as bullet cachers at first i don't see how a the threat of total anilation would do anything but drive pepole closer together so taht when that when (if) the orks are defeated the mideast will be at peace found among thouse who are brother upon the battle field.


your last point about Press and Politician's confused me what do you mean? 

thank you for reading it, and for you insightful questions if your interest i made a codex for the humans of 2016 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=815168 i would like some feed back there to.

O i just thought about something you comment about terrorest joining with the orks just gave me a brain wave! I kiss you if you did not live in Manchester!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 7 regroup .*

im sorry for the late update i was working on a stroy of the HErtic but it head a dead lock so i went to work on this till I can think of a way around it. (now acepting help) so here now is the long awaited chpater 7, regroup

_“Marvelous!” Nurgle Burbled “this is more fun than the time a Ku'gath fell into my plague pot and swelled to become the plague fahter. 
Tzeentch smiled 
“and its only begun.” Korne nodded 
“indeed, what shall we add next?”
“nothing, the act is not over yet.” Tzeentch looked pointedly at Korne Slaanesh saw it but did not care this new game was to much fun!_


In the Calm after the storm the Ultramarines gathered to speak of the situation in a ruined mosque in Mecca Captain Alidone, librarian, Corda tech marine Mordan, Apothecary Iddra and as many sargents as they could get who were not patrolling.

“Mordan how sure of you about are being sent back in time?” 
“very, the clock has never spoke false in the 3 millennium its been on are battle barge, we not when we are suppose to be.” 

silence then sargent (Ella) spoke 
“what does that mean for us? Imperial record barely go back to the 16th Millennium and were way beyond that point.”
“well for one thing we have enough Geneseed to make are scouts full marines in due time.” Apothecary Iddra said.
Alidone was silent then spoke
“brothers, we have a chance here to create the Imperium before its time, a Imperium in are image.” Alidone turned form looking at the walls to his brothers “no heretics, chaos Marines, no great Heresy, no half civilized barbarians like the Space Wolves, all will be codex, all will follow the will of the greatest tactile master in history, Roboute Guilliman.”

silence and then “and when the Emperor emerges in M31, his true sons will greet him and tell of him the future, not to make the errors of his other time!” Alidone was loud now “the Imperium will rise! And we will raise it up!” he then went into great detail of how to do it.

Midway though the meeting Mordan left with out preamble, he was not missed. He walked out of the mosque and into the night air. He looked up and scanned the sky his mechanical eyes better then any telescope from the 21st century. He found Venus, then his eyes found a red dot and zoomed in on it till it filled his vision.
Mars
what did this mean for him? The Adeptus of mars were gone, never born, what of the STC's, what of them? They waited out there for him to find.
Or so he thought, that the STC were created in the dark age of technology in M18-M23 was beyond him. The Adeptus of mars were so ingrained into finding them, that they forgot they had not always existed. No matter his faith in the Omnissiah was all encompass and trusted it with all his heart and soul they were there, and they waited for him.
What every the other plan he would go to mars and erect the temples to the machine god himself.

“zog it all!” Mad Mek Gear Ead pulled his fungus cigar and snubbed the lit end on a poor grot's head. 
“I just had the boyz paint dem tanks.” the Nobz were nervous 
“no matta, de were old,” he turned to his nearest Nob “find me a big juicy, face bitta squig and make it snappy.” (uk uk uk,)
the Nob rapidly ran out to get da Boss his Squig.
The mek went back to the map 
“de tanka boyz fail huu, no matter I got more tricks then that.” he looked up “get the orks to dig in, de Hummes will counta attack or I'm a grot!” a chorus of sure boss echoed around table. “and when da due I going to have a surprise for dem.” a roar echoed around the camp that sent orks hidding under the table. The boss new toyz were trouble some.
The Nob came back beat up, and scratched but he had the Squig in both sweaty hands due to its size. 
“O good, lunch boyz!” he grabbed his slugga and shot the squig, Killed the nob, shot again and killed it that time. 

He gabbed the squig and started to rip legs off it while the nob'z watched, that was the fifth nob dead this week, and it was only Tuezday.
The Space Marines had chosen base beta for there own, no reason why not, it was the base they knew best and the one closest to the orks.
Beta normaly had only a handful of reporters, and war corespondents. Now it was flooded all of them itching for a to video tape a space marine doing, something from the 41 millennium. So far it was very boring, they just walked, went on patrol or cared for the equipment. But a incident was brewing. 
“John! John!” a man was running toword him 
“for god sake.” He muttered, since he the Space Marine official diplomat he was the one any one came to when they had problems with them.
He turned to face the man 
“sir the marines are going to kill three guys without a trial, were Filibustering g as best we can but there dead set on it.” 

“Right then led me to it.” The man started to run and John followed suit. 

As he approached he saw that weird marine with the mechanical back pack that looked like he had a octopus sitting on him and spoke with the monotone. He was facing a small squad of soldiers, all with gun loaded and primed though not pointing at the Marines. Three of the troops had no guns and one of them were yelling at the marine.
“They destroyed my servitor.” 
“It was a abomination!”
“It was my Servitor.”
“It deserved to die.”
just then John got form Yelling range to talking 
“what the heck happened.” 

the marine turned to face him 
“they destroyed my Servitor a vital part of the Ultramarines Infrastructure.” 
“Fuck that,” solider said “the, thing was a monster and need to die.” 

John put his hand up to think 
“die or destroy which was it?” 
at once the solider said die and the marine destroy. 
“ok,,, where is this, Servitor?”

the troopers pointed to a hole in the ground, they had tried to bury it? 
He walked over to it, they had covered it with a bedsheet. He keeled down and pulled it off, 
and recoiled in horror.

Half of his, its, he did not know which head was covered, or replaced, with metal its lower arms were both replaced with mechanical pincers, its chest was coated it wired that weaved in and out of flesh and metal alike. Its had a hole in its head the oozed slowly blood.
One of the solider spoke 
“it was like a robot, a human made into robot. I waved my hand in front of it, pushed it nothing. It was alive, but soulless.” to John it sounded like the Robo-roach the were experimenting with.

“nonsense the machine sprite was pure indeed.” the marine said John turned to look at the argument.
“there is no such thing as a machine sprite.” a solider said he dropped his gun on the ground with a clatter. “it a machine, it does not care!” 

John interrupted “I agree with the soldier, it was a abomination and they had every right to, kill it.” he said looking for words and he interposesd himself between the Marine and the troopers.

The Marines back pack flared out the arms going wide, pincer snapping, plasma charging, flamers pilot lights lighting. 
“then you shall become my new servitor.” 
“You, new,” 
John turned to look at the thing in the grave.

“hell no!” he said pulling his assault rifle out, behind him the troopers raised there guns as well. “I don't know if that fancy suit of yours can take Armor pirceing P+ bullets, but you don't want to try.” 

before it came to blow a calming voice spoke “Mordan may I see you.” it was Alidone, Mordan turned and the two walk off a fair distance from the US troops. 

“thanks captain.” the trooper said 
“No problem I would have done the same thing if I was you. Finish burying that thing, but get pictures first.” 


“they took my servitor!” Mordan hisspered to Alidone, 
“at peace brother.” 
“my servitor.” 
“Brother,” he said with command behind it “we are still learning the culture, that this was going to be a problem was beyond my imagination, but we will learn it.” 
“If don't have servitors,,”

“just don't use them where the men of this time can see them.” he decided to add to it 
“we have a full squad of scout marines on the Emperor Absolution searching the web till they learn every inch of culture. The button to push, the string we must pull if we are raise the Imperium.” 

Mordan was still not happy but he accepted it.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Nice going, man! The story is going good, and the grammar doesn't really trouble me.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

I see a huge clash of culture coming up.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

snarst said:


> I see a huge clash of culture coming up.


you think? wait till choas worship meets freedom of relgion, now that will be a clash.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 8 ATTACK*

“Sir you don’t under stand what a servitor is!” John was speaking over the video link to General Ronald
“it was a monstrosity, did you get the picture!”
Ronald spoke firmly 
“I did.”
“And the president classified it!”
“and what would you have me do. Kill the mairnes? Arrest them? We need them and we need unity with them! This picture would only harm that. As of now that servitor is classified and has been moved to a lab for examination, and why did you bury such a treasure trove of technology any way?
“that thing was once a man and deserved to be treated as one,” John sighed “is there anything that can be done?” 
“Not now we need to win the war, then we can talk about it. “ 

“yes sir.” John said.
“good, now get Alidone he told me he had a way to get those guns for us.”
a few moments later Alidone started promising he could raze those guns to kingdom come. John was suspicion
“you said you can do it, and the effect of doing it, but now how your going to do it?”

“does it matter?” Alidone asked Ronald spoke 
“I am curious as well.” Alidone decided to tell.
“the Battle Barge Emperor Absolution, are space ship, will lunch a orbital strike on them that will be in excuse of 20 mega tons.” silence. 
“20? we not even comfortable with 3!”

“Captain,” Ronald said put a note on the rank “leave the tactic choice to us, leave us.” 
“sir.” John sauluted and left.
When he left Alidone spoke
“in the Imperial Guard we would have had him shot.” 
“I wish.” Ronald said “I wish.”
John walked out frowning, something about the space marines just rubbed him wrong.

“so John, rough week right?” John turned to see a friend
“Colonel Bob? What are you doing here?” 
“asked for and got a transfer, not many want to come to the front, at lest before the Marines arrived.” he tilted his head toward the C-AMS “so what do you think of them.” 

“they fucken unnerve me. You think orks are scary? Try watching men slaughter them, with out a emotion cross there face.” 

“what about them personally?” 
“I only spent enough time Alidone and even then I don't know, there minds are harder to read then, I don't even know,” he looked for the word, “the Dead Sea scrolls held upside down and not allowed to turn it right side.”
“I see, well I have new for you, I part of a general build up, the powers that be seem to be planning a attack.” 
“how do you know?” 
“I don’t, officialy, it was clear though from how busy the ports were with meat, metal and munitions. Were going to go ork hunting.”

“Damn, General Ronald was going to have the marines use some kind of orbital weapon that tops out at 20 mega tons.” 

Billy crossed his arms “and, as long as its not atomic, and not on a civilian target, so be it. I rather have ork’s killed then be killed by them.” 

“I suppose your right,” John said “I hope you are.” 

For three days Billy’s “Meat, Metal and Munitions,” rolled into the beta. The numbers rose along the front, they waited for the order to struck. John got his orders in a meeting. The all hudeled around a map of the mid east a wide part of the map shaded in green with arrows running across it showing attack routs
“The Space Marine will destroy the guns and when they do push east. Are objectives for phase one are as follows, the Shatt al-Arab river (geography lesson, it the river that divides Iraq and Iran.), the main ork encampment are satlights have pinpointed here,” he pointed to a spot in norther Iraq, “is marked for demolition. When the guns go were bring in are heavy bombers to start pounding it by day two you should be at its door step.”

“lastly we need to kill the leader of the orks who seems to be called Mad Mec Gear Head kill him the orks should crumple.” the Colonel said “we expect only two points of resistance the river and the camp, the first line we need to get though being hammered as hard as I have been led to believe will be a push over.” 

“go tell your men were attack, you know when, and get some sleep the next two days will be hell.” 

The Scout sneaked closer to the Biggest Gunz from his back pack they pulled target locater's out and placed on the ground.

Activating it he then started to fall back to beta, away form the strike.

“beacon confirm,” a servitor monotoned from the battle barge “ready to fire.” the order was held for a hour. Until at the darkest hour they struck.

Miles away in Base Beta John heard, and felt the shock wave as the orbital strike hit the upper atmosphere. 
Turning he saw the red glow, dropping slowly, or so it seemed due to it mass. 

“My mother fucking, ork ass kissen, drunk while driving god.” a verbose (US) marine said.

The ball lowered and it dropped out sight behind ridges and the curve of the earth. Then it exploaded. The beams of light arced up and created a massive mushroom clouded the blocked out the moon and most of the stars.

The wave of air from the blast blew the massive 40 ton guns like tinker toys eight of the guns were destroyed out right, miles of ork trenchs were blown to rubble. Though the shock wave came a wave of Thunder Hawk bombers. The remaining guns were shell shocked, even to a 40K ork such blasts are rare, and the guns were silent.
A bombardment of space marine precision guided ordinance is a lethal thing like nothing of similar tonnage and the the basts hit the ammo storage blowing the guns sky high.

John was as stunned as the orks, no explosion had ever bethat big in all of human history. As the bast sent a massive mushroom cloud orders began to give sirens howled into the night, sirens that meant they were under a Nuclear, biological, radiological or chemical attack. 
John ran to a armor as a sargent handed suits out John grabbed his and rapidly put into place sliding into each heavy charcoal and led lined piece as soon as he locked the gasmask into place he heard the order to attack said over the same loud speakers. 
Grabbing his rifle he form the tip of the spear head of over 7,000 men,200 armored vehicles and 600 artillery from the US, Israel, Egypt, remintes of Syria, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Iraq and many other mid east states, and new arrives from Europe finally committed, British, French, German, Italy. From the far norther stretches of the Russia over 14,000 troops, 900 armor vehicles and 500 artillery surged south in a tide. 

But if Russia was the tide, the China and India were a monsoon, together the have 41% of the world population and so they brought over 23,000 troops to the front with 1,100 Tanks, IFV's, APC's, 5,000 artillery, and China turned its might on the taken Korean almost 30,000 troops and 1,200 tanks roared south the Yalu River and from the seas east Japan invaded in a invasion not planed but carried with skill and vigor they brought almost 6,000 elite marines to the war and three battles ships.

Before them stood a green tide, that stretched from India, to Iraq, here were over a million orks before them and almost as many tanks and guns. 
The war was not planed, NATO did not contrive with Russia or China, they each had troop waiting and when the NATO attacked so did they. It was moment to be proud of, all the nations, East, West, Mideast working together for that one moment we were not Russians,Americans, Chinese, German, we were Humanity. The orks came to quench this flame but they fed it and upon that pyre they would burn.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

You need to proof read this better. Once again the core concept is good but the execution is limited by grammatical limitations.


----------

